# Question re: diastolic dysfunction



## TBILIER (Jun 14, 2021)

I have several providers that will document diastolic dysfunction but will code CHF.  When queried they will say and argue that they are the same thing.
I saw in 2002 AAPC had an article that they are assumed to be together.  Does anyone know where I might find anything on the correct documentation and coding for these conditions.  I do not have access to the coding clinic.  Thank you in advance for your help.  Theresa Bilier CPC


----------



## thomas7331 (Jun 15, 2021)

This is from the first quarter 2009 Coding Clinic, but aside from the reference to ICD-9 code, the information is still current.  In ICD-10, 'diastolic dysfunction' without further specification is coded as I51.9 - Heart disease, unspecified.  Someone in your organization probably needs to educate the providers - these terms may mean the same things to them, but they don't classify to the same codes if they don't document it that way. 

*Question:*
_Is a diagnosis of systolic or diastolic dysfunction coded the same as heart failure?_

_*Answer:*
No, diastolic dysfunction without mention of heart failure is indexed to 429.9, Heart disease, unspecified. It is not appropriate to assume a patient is in heart failure when only "diastolic dysfunction" or "systolic dysfunction" is documented._


----------



## TBILIER (Jun 15, 2021)

Thank you for your help Thomas.  I do not have access to the coding clinic but I will try to see if I can get a copy somewhere.  Thank you Again.


----------

